# REW Mac Pro and Apogee Duet



## Arsewisely (Sep 3, 2009)

I've just started using REW and I have had a little success with the above set up. Unfortunately, REW will only recognise the inputs of the duet in stereo pairs - there is no option to select only the one input/output channel either for calibration, levels or room measurement. This leaves me a little stumped. I read that there are issues with REW and Mac firewire interfaces that prevent separate channels being available to select. Is this still the case? Can anyone confirm the successful use of a mac and firewire interface with REW?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Correct, Apple's Java implementation does not allow firewire soundcard inputs to be available to Java applications, even when you have set them as the defaults in the sound preferences. 

You require either a USB card or an internal card with a line-in and line-out.

brucek


----------

